# .



## Cromañona (25 Dic 2018)

.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (25 Dic 2018)

¿Sigue con el súcubo? Esto sí que no me lo esperaba.


----------



## Hezman (25 Dic 2018)

Friki y choni polifollada, nada especial.


----------



## Sekisber (25 Dic 2018)

Esto demuestra que no se debe introducir a la novia en circulos sociales de hombres. La territorialidad es una característica masculina y tiene su razón de ser.


----------



## Niño Dios (25 Dic 2018)

Hay que joderse con el subhumano jesuindita que cagó este mierdajilo...

Ni que fuera relevante el payaso llutrubero ese... 

Y ni que estuviera el indio pederasta del OP como pa hablar de nadie...


----------



## J-Z (25 Dic 2018)

diosa una cara traveloide mas puta que tu madre?

joder teneis el liston por los suelos, VOTONTOS


----------



## Survivor101 (25 Dic 2018)

Preciosa de cuerpo en todo caso, porque vaya careto...


----------



## RAFA MORA (25 Dic 2018)

Es un rato fea, joder...


----------



## HATE (25 Dic 2018)

Diosa dice. 

Yo solo veo un puton tatuado.


----------



## davitin (25 Dic 2018)

Pero sale en bolas enseñando el coño, a qué se dedica?


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (25 Dic 2018)

Se parece a Amarna Miller, pero un 15% menos puta.


----------



## NCB (25 Dic 2018)

Cara caballo.

Únicamente follable tras unos buenos lingotazos de wisky.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (25 Dic 2018)

Es fea. Pero tiene coño.


----------



## Maxinquaye (25 Dic 2018)

Las historias de youtubers aburren a un santo.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pollepolle (25 Dic 2018)

RAFA MORA dijo:


> Es un rato fea, joder...



Esta bien buena y tu eres marica.


----------



## Orisos (25 Dic 2018)

NCB dijo:


> Cara caballo.
> 
> Únicamente follable tras unos buenos lingotazos de wisky.



Hay que ser muy maricon si necesitas beber para pegar un polvo con esa tia.


----------



## Chapapote1 (25 Dic 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pero sale en bolas enseñando el coño, a qué se dedica?



Es modelo de desnudos.


----------



## D4sser (25 Dic 2018)

Conque no salga viogenizado que de por amortizado el dinero que le estará costando el putón cutre y barato ese :XX:


----------



## Pio-Pio (25 Dic 2018)

La zorra tiene la mirada de las mil pollas y un melafó


----------



## davitin (25 Dic 2018)

Chapahai dijo:


> Es modelo de desnudos.



Modelo de desnudos? Pero si en una foto sale con un pie empotrado en el coño...


----------



## Calculín (25 Dic 2018)

Aunque siempre ha sido un poco payaso, pero más o menos lo seguía, sobre todo al principio que hacía sobre todo retro, ahora que graba más de un vídeo por día se ha vuelto insufrible, hay que hablar de lo que sea para cumplir el cupo, pero la cosa es que tiene más seguidores que nunca...


----------



## orbeo (25 Dic 2018)

Chapahai dijo:


> Es modelo de desnudos.



Joder y eso se paga bien?

Por que si esa fea se puede dedicar a eso, cualquiera puede. Vamos que me hago un instagram desos a la de ya.

---------- Post added 25-dic-2018 at 20:09 ----------

Por cierto vaya mirada de loca en ese gif madre de diox


----------



## ﷽ (25 Dic 2018)

No homo pero honestamente él es el más bien parecido de la relación.


----------



## voxpopuli (25 Dic 2018)

Diosa = Choni Poligonera random

Ok. Todo correcto.


----------



## INVICTVS (25 Dic 2018)

Son los dos igual de feos y retrasados. Mientras no se reproduzcan, tienen mi bendición.

---------- Post added 25-dic-2018 at 20:50 ----------




Trediakovski dijo:


> Él podría hacer de Niko Bellic en una adaptación de GTA IV para Telecinco.



Le falta pelo y mala hostia.

Parece un puto croata otanista amariconado.


----------



## Sturmgewehr (25 Dic 2018)

La foto que le meten un pie por el coño no es ni medio normal en una mujer como Dios manda.


----------



## ChortinaPremium (25 Dic 2018)

Si es más fea que mi culo, lo unico bueno que tiene es que sabemos que no es un tio...


----------



## BudSpencer (25 Dic 2018)

Menuda puta. El Sasel no se ha visto antes con una zorra semejante.


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (25 Dic 2018)

No le arriendo la ganancia.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Dic 2018)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Son los dos igual de feos y retrasados. Mientras no se reproduzcan, tienen mi bendición.




Sólo una palabra: "*gatos*"


----------



## RAFA MORA (25 Dic 2018)

Polepole dijo:


> Esta bien buena y tu eres marica.



He dicho FEA, no que no esté buena (que tampoco es la ostia).

Pregúntale a tu NOVIA y a tu HERMANA 
lo marica que soy.



Saludos!!!


----------



## Decipher (25 Dic 2018)

Fea de cojones, mis alabanzas al fotografo que lo ha tenido dificil con semejante material.


----------



## Nass (25 Dic 2018)

Parecéis nuevos:
Fase 1 hipoteca (completada)
Fase 2 larvas (en proceso)
Fase final viogen.


----------



## ﷽ (25 Dic 2018)

Sturmgewehr dijo:


> La foto que le meten un pie por el coño no es ni medio normal en una mujer como Dios manda.



Pero da para paja. Es el ángulo más favorecedor en toda mujer.


----------



## Vde (25 Dic 2018)

Existe un hilo en Forocoches donde cuenta la ex-cuñada de la chica de Sasel como es la choni, y no sale bien parada
ForoCoches - Información

Se ve que es una cazafamas que ha ido con el más tonto del barrio


----------



## veganos homosexuales (25 Dic 2018)

Tiene buen coño y lo sabeis


----------



## n_flamel (25 Dic 2018)

Mirada del trillón de pollas.


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Dic 2018)

le tiene que estar dejando la cartilla tiritando


----------



## Polirisitas (26 Dic 2018)

Ese chochamen tiene más km que el camión de la basura.


----------



## Poyo (26 Dic 2018)

La mirada de los 1000 youtubers


----------



## BudSpencer (26 Dic 2018)




----------



## voxpopuli (26 Dic 2018)

Sturmgewehr dijo:


> La foto que le meten un pie por el coño no es ni medio normal en una mujer como Dios manda.



Es una puta guarrada. A mi me daría verguenza tenerla de novia. Pa fockar vale, pero para llevarla a las comidas navideñas, no me jodas.


----------



## BudSpencer (26 Dic 2018)

[youtube]RNknnUlzxE8[/youtube]


----------



## Inkalus (26 Dic 2018)

voxpopuli dijo:


> Es una puta guarrada. A mi me daría verguenza tenerla de novia. Pa fockar vale, pero para llevarla a las comidas navideñas, no me jodas.



24 por la mañana.La madre de Sasel sabe que la novia de su hijo es "modelo" por curiosidad busca por internet, se encuentra la foto de la novia enseñando el coño mientras unos pies la tocan.

-"Oye Juan ven aquí,mira que he encontrado ¿Esta no es la novia de Saselito?

-"Ostia pues si ::"

¿Deberíamos decirle algo a Saselito?

-Tranquila Paqui esta noche que vienen los dos me llevo a Saselito a la terraza y le pregunto.

Paqui tranquilizada por su marido cierra el explorador de internet marchándose a la cocina,despues de todo Juan hablara con Saselito el siempre se ha llevado bien con su hijo.Pasados unos segundos escucha como la puerta del baño se cierra con seguro.....

Llega la noche y la cena transcurre sin incidentes salvo por ciertas miradas que Saselito ha detectado por parte de su padre a su novia,no le da mas importancia,sabe que su Padre se preocupa mucho por el y seguramente este evaluando si ella es una buena chica.

"-Saselito me acompañas un momento a la terraza mientras fumo, quería hablar contigo de una cosa"

-"Si claro papa"

-Oye hijo que tu madre ha encontrado unas fotos de tu novia desnuda y unos pies encima de su coñ....no era ¿modelo?.

-"Si papa,también es modelo de desnudos son fotos artísticas,su fotografo es todo un profesional,ella me lo ha explicado tu no entiendes de esas cosa..."

-"Pero hijo que casi los pies se meten en su coño...."

-Jjaja que antiguo eres papa....

-Bueno esta bien Saselito pero me quedare mas tranquilo si me enseñas mas de esas fotos,tu madre eso si no tiene poque saberlo sabes que ella no lo entendería, sabes que yo soy muy abierto..que te apoye en esos de los videojuegos.

-¡Gracias Papa siempre me has apoyado!

La velada transcurrió con normalidad aunque esa noche su padre iba mas al baño que de costumbre.Saselito recordó que su padre es mayor, debería preguntar si ya se ha hecho un examen de prostata.


----------



## Pabloom (26 Dic 2018)

¿quién cojones es este friki? ¿por qué nos tiene que dar envidia que se haya arrejuntado con ese crako?


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (26 Dic 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Modelo de desnudos? Pero si en una foto sale con un pie empotrado en el coño...



bueno venga... artista multidisciplinar ::


----------



## El centinela (26 Dic 2018)

Nass dijo:


> Parecéis nuevos:
> Fase 1 hipoteca (completada)
> Fase 2 larvas (en proceso)
> Fase final viogen.



Me recuerda a estas fases


----------



## alvysinger (26 Dic 2018)

No tengo el placer en conocerla, pero estoy seguro que yo o cualquiera si le ofrece una cantidad de dinero folla.

Fea no es, y como dice el refrán en peores sitios hemos toreado.


----------



## Wendigo (26 Dic 2018)

Pajero envidioso abre hilo.


----------



## morethanafeeling (26 Dic 2018)

Me da más pena que envidia la verdad.


----------



## LetalFantasy (26 Dic 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Modelo de desnudos?



Modelo de conejo


----------



## Suprimo (26 Dic 2018)

Sturmgewehr dijo:


> La foto que le meten un pie por el coño no es ni medio normal en una mujer como Dios manda.



Esa foto no es de la supuesta


----------



## lowfour (26 Dic 2018)

Quienes son estos dos putos cancros de la vida. Antes me follo a una feminazi con el pelo a lo jarrai que tocar a esa cajera de día.


----------



## Orbikua (26 Dic 2018)

Sekisber dijo:


> Esto demuestra que no se debe introducir a la novia en circulos sociales de hombres. La territorialidad es una característica masculina y tiene su razón de ser.





Si señor, y enlazaría con mi teoría del racismo.
Para mi no existe el racismo. Lo que hay es lucha por el territorio de caza ( empleo, dumping laboral ), y las hembras para aparearse. (que machos extranjeros se follen a nuestras féminas).


----------



## Tito Clint (26 Dic 2018)

Una diosa?

Yo veo esto:







:rolleye:


----------



## Dadoria (20 May 2020)

Hay algún Valenciano en la sala?





Taluec


----------



## Adriano_ (20 May 2020)

Cromañona dijo:


> Este es SASEL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boca grande, ojos grandes, mentón prominente y dentuda. Todas las que tienen estas facciones son unas brujas.

Ceulat


----------



## Vivoenalemania (20 May 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Modelo de desnudos? Pero si en una foto sale con un pie empotrado en el coño...



Me Dan mucho asco los pies esa foto es to cringe


----------



## lilyachty (20 May 2020)

jijijijijijij el PCM este tienes las horas contadas, esta perra solo ha acelerado su camino hacia la DERROICIÓN


----------



## Glokta (20 May 2020)

No es pa tanto, que disfrute de la frikiputa


----------



## SERPIENTE (20 May 2020)

lilyachty dijo:


> jijijijijijij el PCM este tienes las horas contadas, esta perra solo ha acelerado su camino hacia la DERROICIÓN



¿Que es PCM?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 May 2020)

orcos los dos.


----------



## Hamijazo Lex (20 May 2020)

Al parecer el calvomierda ese es este sujeto



Se le ve espabilao, eh. Dadme su número que le quiero vender la torre eiffel.


----------



## SNB Superstar (12 Dic 2020)

Hun PCM y huna coñocalba. Me muero de hembidia.


----------



## JuanKagamp (22 Dic 2020)

Menuda joyita, ella enseñando el coño a todo internet mientras él le paga el maquillaje, peluquería y los vestiditos, lo tiene totalmente castrado y acojonado como se puede ver en el vídeo, a ver si lo viogeniza ya al mangina soyboy este:

_"Sí cariño, preciosa, preciosa... eres mi Wonder Woman"_ mientras ella lo trata a patadas. Y luego se las da de chulo insultando por internet.






_"Independientemente de lo que yo opine sobre mi novia follándose a otros, lo importante es que es algo que hace feliz a mi novia. Ha merecido la pena."


_


----------



## MADMAX HACENDADO (26 Dic 2020)

pobre calvo , echando mas horas que un reloj para mantener al primer coño paticorto que se le arrima ... que tristeza .


----------



## amputado (21 Abr 2022)

MADMAX HACENDADO dijo:


> pobre calvo , echando mas horas que un reloj para mantener al primer coño paticorto que se le arrima ... que tristeza .



Esta feo decir eso de tu padre y de tu madre. 
seguro que aun se quieren


----------



## cortatijeras (21 Abr 2022)

Tiene el típico careto medio eslavo de tipo con los que no se juega, pero este va a ser que no


----------



## AStudio (21 Abr 2022)

Si eso es una diosa... 
Le falta mucho para que me plantee agarrar los remos


----------



## Desaconsejable (21 Abr 2022)

Seguis cayendo en el sesgo de la justicia sexual, y os llevais las manos a la cabeza cuando veis feos con guapas o viceversa.
La realidad es:
-Cada persona percibe como guapo/a algo diferente que otra. La belleza es subjetiva.
-Por encima de la belleza fisica esta la atracción, que solo en un pequeño porcentaje tiene que ver con el aspecto físico.
-En el caso de las mujeres, tienden a valorar más (para una pareja) aspectos como el poder, la independencia, o la conexión, que la imagen.


----------



## JuanKagamp (21 Abr 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Seguis cayendo en el sesgo de la justicia sexual, y os llevais las manos a la cabeza cuando veis feos con guapas o viceversa.
> La realidad es:
> -Cada persona percibe como guapo/a algo diferente que otra. La belleza es subjetiva.
> -Por encima de la belleza fisica esta la atracción, que solo en un pequeño porcentaje tiene que ver con el aspecto físico.
> -En el caso de las mujeres, tienden a valorar más (para una pareja) aspectos como el poder, la independencia, o la conexión, que la imagen.



Por la belleza no está con él, ni por poder, ni por personalidad, ni conexión. Esta con él porque es el único tonto que le paga todo y le permite zorrear en Badoo y Onlyfans para ganar un dinero extra mostrando el chocho y si aparece uno mejor hacerle la liana.


----------



## Erik morden (21 Abr 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Seguis cayendo en el sesgo de la justicia sexual, y os llevais las manos a la cabeza cuando veis feos con guapas o viceversa.
> La realidad es:
> -Cada persona percibe como guapo/a algo diferente que otra. La belleza es subjetiva.
> -Por encima de la belleza fisica esta la atracción, que solo en un pequeño porcentaje tiene que ver con el aspecto físico.
> -En el caso de las mujeres, tienden a valorar más (para una pareja) aspectos como el poder, la independencia, o la conexión, que la imagen.



Creo que no lo has pillado, igual es al revés, cuando todos feos con dinero son ATRACTIVOS pero ni los miraban en su clase y a los feos, ricos, graciosos tienen un no se qué dependiendo del dinero o status. 
Me podrías decir el número de casados de tias sin estudios superiores con tíos con estudios superiores y viceversa no?
Puta realidad


----------



## JuanKagamp (21 Abr 2022)

Enorme este comentario:
_Pues al igual que nos da consejos sobre informática un tipo que no sabe ni lo que es una fuente de alimentación, pues también nos da consejos de pareja e infidelidades un tio que: 
-Es insultado y mangoneado por la novia mientras él le dice cariño y te quiero 
-Su novia tiene Badoo y se despelota en Onlyfans 
-A la novia la han visto de la mano de un negro varias veces ya 
En fin, eterno cucksel._


----------



## Linsecte2000 (21 Abr 2022)

G000000000000d piezes


----------



## Desaconsejable (21 Abr 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Por la belleza no está con él, ni por poder, ni por personalidad, ni conexión. Esta con él porque es el único tonto que le paga todo y le permite zorrear en Badoo y Onlyfans para ganar un dinero extra mostrando el chocho y si aparece uno mejor hacerle la liana.



Desconozco la situación. Al igual que todos aquí. Pero supongamos que ella tiene un trastorno sexual de ninfomania, y el decide ayudarla como puede, o que son Swingers... Hay parejas que lo gestionan asi. No podemos juzgar y "meternos en la cama de otros".


----------



## Segismunda (21 Abr 2022)

No reconocéis un ALFA ni teniéndolo delante ¿Quién ha dicho que tienen que ser guapos? Ese MACHO provoca palpitaciones vaginales en un elevado porcentaje de hembras (no las más escogidas, claro, al top no puede llegar sin pagar). Pero así es.


----------



## Desaconsejable (21 Abr 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Creo que no lo has pillado, igual es al revés, cuando todos feos con dinero son ATRACTIVOS pero ni los miraban en su clase y a los feos, ricos, graciosos tienen un no se qué dependiendo del dinero o status.
> Me podrías decir el número de casados de tias sin estudios superiores con tíos con estudios superiores y viceversa no?
> Puta realidad



Tu realidad es sesgada, basada en información cercana y en lo que tu has escuchado. Pero lo cierto es que haber hay de todo. Conozco (por mi trabajo), casos de todo tipo. Lo que si puedo decir es que cada vez más la sociedad es superficial (no solo a nivel físico, tambien dinero, poder...), pero eso es una tendencia, no quiere decir que todas (ni la mayoría de las personas) valoren lo mismo.


----------



## Erik morden (21 Abr 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Tu realidad es sesgada, basada en información cercana y en lo que tu has escuchado. Pero lo cierto es que haber hay de todo. Conozco (por mi trabajo), casos de todo tipo. Lo que si puedo decir es que cada vez más la sociedad es superficial (no solo a nivel físico, tambien dinero, poder...), pero eso es una tendencia, no quiere decir que todas (ni la mayoría de las personas) valoren lo mismo.



Entonces me das la razón o lo entiendo mal.
He sido el malote del tuto simplemente por ser de barrio.
Mi problema es el tuyo.
El tuto no es eterno


----------

